# More End Grain Cutting Boards



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I just finished two more end grain cutting boards for some very helpful friends. The weather lately has been difficult with wood movement. I had to work through it. You can not rush some things.
The woods used were: Black Walnut, European Beech, Jarrah, Maple, Purpleheart, Red Cumaru, White Oak, and Yellowheart.
They measure 11" X 14 1/2" X 1 3/8" tall. I finished them with mineral oil.
I am also working on a smoothing plane build. It is going well. I also will be building a planning table with duel wagon vises. It should finish out 24" square. I know, it should be bigger! But my intent is to be able to plane from all four sides, to reduce chip out.
I will post when I am done. Thanks for looking.

Ellery Becnel


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Once again Ellery, nice job with the cutting boards!!! well done..

I"m REAL curious about your plannng table......


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Ellery.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi Bill,
I call it a planning table. Haven't seen one, but I will create one. I plan on getting 2x10 or 2x12 by 8'. Cut them into 24" lengths, rip them so they will mostly be quarter sawn. They will end up being 2x4. Laminate them together in 2- 12" sections. I just received the two shoulder vise screw assemblies from Lee Valley for the wagon vises. I will use the Lake Erie tool design for that. The frame will be Mortise and Tenon, bridle joint style ends. I will laminate two boards and relieve the inside of each board forming the mortise. The stretchers will also be laminated together, Make a half lap on each end to form the tenon. The stretchers will be attached with 1/2" cross dowel joinery. I need to be able to break it down and store it. I will primarily use bench dogs in the vise setup, but I will also use my Moxon vise. I can also use hold fast on each side in the dog holes. The bench will be 3 1/2" thick.
The thought is to be able to plane from all four sides. This is mainly being made to plane my end grain cutting boards, but I know I will use it for dovetails, assembly, etc. I will certainly post it!
Thanks for asking.

Ellery Becnel


----------



## Billy Boy (Mar 4, 2012)

Terrific work Ellery. Billy Boy Bill Major


----------



## Gerry Kiernan (Jul 19, 2007)

Very classy!


----------



## mikemikemi (Feb 6, 2011)

Ellery,

Fantastic cutting boards and workmanship.

Mike


----------



## UlrichJ (Feb 16, 2012)

Great job. From experience, I know how much work went onto those.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Really nice Ellery. Some day I hope to get into end grain boards but I'm still at the edge grain level about to start a Padauk and Maple cheese board. 

Do you sell any of your boards or do you make them as gifts? 

Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I love them! I'm especially attracted to the paler coloured ones; very elegant.
I'd love to see a chess board using only the two grey toned woods.
(_*quickly adds to page lebenty-leben of own to-do list...*)_


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the really nice comments. They are truly appreciated. I have not sold any YET! They have all been gifts for dear friends and family. I know I will sell some. The hard part is deciding on the price! I would love for some input on pricing. This looks like it will become a regular thing for me. It is a lot of work, but I really enjoy it.
We just got back from an art exhibit that my youngest son is in. He is graduating from High School this year. He is the one with the true raw talent. It was a great evening.


Ellery Becnel


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job Ellery, They are fun to make and very gratifying when your done and see the results. You can create your own designs too and the grains of the woods you select create their own patterns too, each is truly a one of a kind, no two are identical. Even if you make two out of the same board, the wood grains change from one end of the board to the other and makes the pattern look different.

Keep them coming,
Herb


----------



## UlrichJ (Feb 16, 2012)

Ellery, take a look at etsy.com. You will find cutting boards there and what others are charging. There is a lot of work that goes into these, don't sell yourself short.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Ellery.

Very nice cutting boards. I think they are not for cutting anything on them. They are precious.


----------

